# Do any of the ladies go out hunting alone?



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

I have hunted solo for 5 elk seasons in CO National Forest and Wilderness. Only last year did I start to occasionally hunt with another person. I love hunting solo.

Carry a non freezing whistle. 3 blasts means you need help.

Carry a map and compass and learn how to use them. Optionally carry a GPS.

Carry the 10 essentials which includes navigation. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten_Essentials

Optionally carry a locator device, such as the SPOT, Delorme or ResQLink.

Tell someone where you are going, when you will be back or your check in time and when is panic time. For panic time, I choose 3 hours after my "when I will be back or check in time". I don't have a cell signal everywhere. My SPOT can send 3 custom messages, however, it doesn't work great in dense dark timber.

You can do it. Just be prepared.


----------



## Mwood0412 (Jun 22, 2014)

I also hunt in south florida. I do hunt by myself sometimes. My boyfriend LOVES to duck hunt when the season starts, while i'd rather deer hunt. He will go to the duck sanctuary and i'll hook up the airboat, drive out the fellsmere grade, dump the boat off, and go hunting. He knows where all of our stands are and we have a routine, If he hasn't heard from me by a certain time he needs to catch a ride with the game warden to come find me. If I kill something I have a game cart I hide in the woods to help me get my kill back to the boat.


----------



## JewelShooter35 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow that awesome! Well I have no where close to your experience but I thankyou for your feed back! I am planning my trip.


----------



## JewelShooter35 (Jun 12, 2012)

That's really awesome! I wish you luck out there this hunting season. Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

One other important point. People get lost in places they know well. Bad weather comes in and navigation becomes 10x more difficult.

If I am in medium density forest on a sunny day, no problem, I can find my way without map and compass or GPS. A severe thunderstorm rolls in when I am in dense dark timber and I feel like darkness has descended upon me. I know this from experience that bad weather (t-storms or snowstorms) and nightfall without a moon makes navigation in my area more difficult.

Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

I hunt by myself most of the time but always make sure my husband or dad know where I am hunting each time. I try to prepare for the unexpected, even thought I hunt just a few miles from home and have cell service at all my stands, by packing things like power bars, water, small first aid kit, flashlight and I will be adding the non freezing whistle to my pack this year. Good idea mtnmutt! Please don't let the thought of hunting by yourself keep you from doing something you love! If you have to, find a girlfriend that likes to hunt too and go for it!


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

I have hunted elk in dense forest solo and with my hubby. Make sure you have fresh batteries for your flashlight( I pack a headlamp and a handheld), here we have to keep an eye out for cougar sign, I always pack a pistol, first aid kit, and make sure someone knows what area you will be in and a check in time. Don't let anyone discourage you, go have fun.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't have anything to add to this thread since I've never hunted and probably never will unless civilization collapses, but I just want to say that it's inspiring to read about you ladies.


----------



## JewelShooter35 (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww thanks spinkle! Thanks for all the tips and advise. I went to my fave local bow shop today and they also think ill be fine. Got tuned up and im hunting nexy weekend. got my hunting license today  Happy hunting to the rest of you!


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

JewelShooter35 said:


> Aww thanks spinkle! Thanks for all the tips and advise. I went to my fave local bow shop today and they also think ill be fine. Got tuned up and im hunting nexy weekend. got my hunting license today  Happy hunting to the rest of you!


Good for you and best of luck!


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

JewelShooter35 said:


> Aww thanks spinkle! Thanks for all the tips and advise. I went to my fave local bow shop today and they also think ill be fine. Got tuned up and im hunting nexy weekend. got my hunting license today  Happy hunting to the rest of you!


Fantastic!

Good Luck!


----------



## JewelShooter35 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Huntress1975 (Feb 22, 2012)

I hunt alone. But I don't have as many predators you have in Florida. I enjoy it really! Like lilpooh31 stated "don't let anyone discourage you" Be safe and have a great time! Happy hunting!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I started off hunting alone and have had hunting partners off and on for years. I now hunt with my boyfriend but once the truck is parked we split and walk to our respective stands alone. I also head out on my own when he can't make it out. The only time I ask for help is when I hit one. I can and do track them and drag them by myself but prefer not too. Anyways.... here are some hard lessons I've learned as a solo woman hunter..

1. carry mace/pepperspray

2. when you hit one:
a. wait till you stop shaking to get out of tree or just wait till sundown and memorize where you hit it and where you last saw it and make mental note how to recognize the spots when on the ground because they will look different. 

b. toilet paper trail really does work for marking last blood. also for when nature calls. 

c. If you can go back to truck before tracking/dragging, do so... you can drop off non essential gear and grab the game drag or cart. 
c.1 if using cart. try to get as much of the animal weight up front as you can. easier to hold up handle and pull then to force down handle and pull cart..

d. If you don't have a cart... take front legs and cross them over back of neck and tie rope around neck where feet cross... wrangle feet behind antlers if buck. They look silly but this streamlines deer and keep feet from snagging on trees. try to get shoulders off ground by making loop to go around shoulders (I hook rope to back of safety harness and pull like a sled dog) just don't fall backwards. 

e. If you are struggling to get them in back of vehicle... cut a "hole" in legs farther up leg. the same hole you cut when hanging. front and back legs. this gives you a better grip on deer. those legs are slick and you waste strength trying to grip them when lifting or dragging. front end first then grab back leg or tail and flip in/on. I'm short and not very strong so I get creative. the hole also works for securing front legs to neck to drag. some drag by back legs but that goes against direction of fur and you get stinky tarsel on your hands (even tarsels from a doe) 

f. use 2 tarps under deer if you have to put anywhere but in back of truck or hitch rack. 1 tarp never seems to catch all the blood 




3. always carry extra batteries for flashlight in ziplock bag. I like to walk back with no lights if the moon cooperates. I find that when I use natural night vision its easier to see my way... unless I"m hunting public land. 

4. If you get turned around or confused... stop and snuff your light. look and listen. (depending on where you hunt) I hunt rural Maryland so many times I can see the glow of city lights past tree tops / car lights going down nearby road, or hear the hum of traffic. You can also see more sky through the trees when coming up on fields, water, roads, powerlines when you have the flashlight temporarily snuffed. sometimes I make mental note as I'm getting down of where moon is in relation to my stand and exit strategy. 

5. If your cell phone gets low on batteries let your hunting contact know and shut phone off. You may need that last 25% later

6. those wet hunting wipes are really nice for when nature calls. I keep a few in ziplock baggie.

7. ziplock baggies make great waterproof phone cover. you can still use touch screen and talk through the baggie. 

8. always look up and inspect trees before you answer natures call. I've seen may too much and have had awkward eye contact when another hunter looks up midstream. they don't appreciate when you giggle. don't giggle. 

9. Don't forget to tag your game before gutting or moving it. Finding the animal and getting job done is so exciting that a step can be missed. game wardens don't like that. 

I've learned all these lessons the hard way. except for being caught by game warden. I always to remember to tag animal. eventually and before I get to truck... but I've seen other hunters get tickets for "forgetting" and "the man" is waiting in parking lot to check licenses n stuff.


----------



## JewelShooter35 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow Im going to print this and bring it with me these are fantastic tips. Not just for me but for many hunters Huntress's LOL. Thanks so much for sharing all of that.


----------



## allymeagan (Mar 2, 2007)

Those are lots of great tips! I've always hunted solo, but this is only my fourth season. The first season was rough, figuring out where to place stands and winds to hunt/not hunt, but when I finally connected with one, it was incredible! Let us know how you do, I'm sure you'll love it! I like that I'm able to do everything from start to finish on my own, and I'm sure you will too!


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

My mommy does


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

male or female when a person bowhunts solo ,we all need protection its best to have a hand gun carry permit and carry a hand gun in a holster on your hip.it may be even more important in areas with large people populations?? safe is always better than sorry.so be careful out there.


----------



## JewelShooter35 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a few things come up and post poned my trip 2 weeks. I am hoping to post pics soon. I am so grateful for all the responses. You guys have opened my eyes to lots of hunting tips I never thought of. We got some badass chicks on here! Ladies you inspire me to be tuff. Concealed class set up at a local gun shop. Looking to buy a S&W Shield. The ex may be gone but he taught me what's good. Suggestions on a hand held pistol appreciated. I know! I know! this is an archery site. Having fun learning from the knowledge I am gaining. Bought a tree stand and Broad heads, Rage. 12 Carbon Express arrows. 1) Bow tech carbon rose, Snake boots and a smile. I am going to have the pistol with me. That is awesome advice!!


Side Note: This was not code for please take me on a hunting date. I am a hunter asking fellow hunters for hunting tips and advise. (sorry just tought id throw that out there!)


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

I carry a Glock 9. It gets a bit heavy, but worth it, plus it will take abuse. I would eventually like to get a .380. Kimber has a very nice one, but so many great manufacturers these days can't go wrong. Find something that fits you and your purpose. My hands are a little bigger than most ladies, and the little "ladies'" pistol grips are hard for me to hold.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

any pistol for carry can be a life saver,if you want a light semi- auto pistol keltec pmc-30 in a 22 mag,has a 30 shot magazine 22 mag is a very deadly cartridge,i do myself usally carry a lite 3 inch barrel smith and Wesson 357 revolver,but when I am in the mountains with grizzly bears I carry my 44 magnum revolver,i always carry the pistol in a holster on my hip,plus a small knife. I do own many pistols but trust a revolver to work always over a semi-auto ! all around a 357 in a 3 or 4 inch revolver might be the best choice but always carry your pistol on your hip in a good holster.i taught my children to pay attention to the surroundings as they move and to be honest the most dangerous thing just might be people even in the woods or anyplace ??? be careful out there


----------



## JewelShooter35 (Jun 12, 2012)

You are rite about needing it anyplace. I am going to research and find one that suits me. This site is great thanks to everyone.!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I carry mace because I don't own a handgun and in Maryland I don't think you are allowed a handgun in woods during bow season. But I know several people who ignore that rule  I've had creepy run ins with men in woods and parking lots. The parking for public land out here is near housing and behind Walmarts in stuff and doubles as a place to do drugs, have affairs, and screw the prostitute you just paid for apparently. I've some across aggressive dogs before too. On the not so dangerous side of public land parking lots..... I once had a young cat walk up and start helping himself to my deer in parking lot. ate a good size chunk from the gut opening before he was noticed. when I tried shooing him away he latched on to the deer like a pitbull. cutest tug of war ever.


----------



## JewelShooter35 (Jun 12, 2012)

The men are actually my biggest fear. I hunt piblic land and in the city i get hit on everyplace i go. But you take a pretty girl dress her with a bow and camo men get stupid!!!


----------



## JewelShooter35 (Jun 12, 2012)

Men are indeed the biggest factor of which I was actually speaking of. I am not a bad looking girl and have issues in the city with men. Put a cute girl in camo with a bow and honest desire to go out hunting and men think you are their personal game. Mace is already in my pack. I intened to attach it to my belt. Lady hunters getting out there will make this better!!!


----------



## JewelShooter35 (Jun 12, 2012)

Truck packed up and getting on the road. Wish me luck.


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

JewelShooter35 said:


> Truck packed up and getting on the road. Wish me luck.


Good luck! Looking forward to some pics!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I worry about my family mostly when they are in higher density places and Walmart does have a lot of weirdo`s,so most of the time I go with them. so I tell them don`t rush to your car see whats park by you try to look under the vehicle .and when you come back from shopping ,hunting or whatever be prepared and I tell them be safe ! my daughter always ask`s me: dad you pack`n? I just say yep I`m run`n security . when you come back from hunting and your alone and its after dark if you can walk out to car without lights stop about 50 yards away from vehicle look and listen and if there is a vehicle parked next to you" and a van type vehicle may be the worst thing",you just may need to hide for awhile or call someone with a gun who knows how to use it.never rush to your vehicle unless a animal is the problem. like I said before get a handgun carry permit,buy a pistol and learn how to use it even with your eyes closed and carry it on your hip ready to use loaded for bear !have a great fall hunting and be safe,Pete53


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

JewelShooter35 said:


> The men are actually my biggest fear. I hunt piblic land and in the city i get hit on everyplace i go. But you take a pretty girl dress her with a bow and camo men get stupid!!!


LOL !!!

Carry a handgun. To heck with the law. Keep it concealed and don't say a word. Wardens typically don't frisk us unless we act like jerks.

"No one ever raped a .38"

Look at the Ruger SP101. It's a beast.

LOL..
"Getting hit on all the time." You must be a real "Looker". I bet you clean up real well after the black face paint comes off.

I really like that in a woman.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope you had a successful hunt. Seeing game and not being bothered by anyone else! Taking an animal is a bonus! I hunt alone 75percent of the time. I love the solitude in the woods. I don't hunt in deep country. Small parcels that I know well - but we have had trespassers hunting on our land. Always be alert but be safe! I now have a concealed carry permit and pack heat. Enjoy the hunt always!


----------



## JewelShooter35 (Jun 12, 2012)

I went out all day Sunday. I'm fried. We didn't see anything. My Uncle met me. We're planning for the next one. I was not prepared. But hopefully I get better each time I go out.


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

Bahaha! Don't giggle...sure made me giggle! This is by far my favorite thread on AT! Great advice everyone.


----------

